# Golden Falk Overdrive Mockup Pedal - Arriving Soon!



## music6000 (Dec 19, 2021)

This has a 3 way toggle which Voices the pedal from Marshall *1987*, *1959* & *JTM*.
The Gain is  controlled from the Treble & Normal knobs like jumpering the Amp Inputs!


----------



## Preverb (Dec 19, 2021)

I had been hoping for the Tsakalis Room 40 but this looks like it covers much of the same ground.  Very cool.


----------

